# Your all-time favorite overtures ever



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Not sure if a similar thread already exists. Anyway, post your favorites whether they belong to larger works or if they are independent works.

Mine are:

*Beethoven: Coriolan
Braga Santos: Symphonic Overture No. 3
Chabrier: Gwendoline
Dvorak: Carnival Overture
Elgar: Cockaigne
Klami: Suomenlinna
Mendelssohn: The Hebrides
Nielsen: Rhapsodic Overture - An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands
Prokofiev: Russian Overture
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
Rossini: Semiramide
Saint-Saëns: Spartacus
Schreker: Fantastische Ouvertüre
Suppé: Dichter und Bauer
Vaughan Williams: The Poisoned Kiss
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Weber: Der Freischütz*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Shostakovich, Festive Overture. We used to play a transcription in the high school band, and it was quite a challenge, but it sure is a barn burner.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Favorite 10 Overtures:

Rimsky-Korsakov: _Russian Easter_
Wagner: _Tannhauser_
Wagner: _Miestersinger_
Wagner: _Flying Dutchmen_
Wagner: _Rienzi_
Rossini: _The Italian Girl in Algiers_
Rossini: _Thieving Magpie_
Berlioz: _Roman Carnival _
Tchaikovsky: _1812_
Shostakovich: _Festive_

Honorable Mention:
Townshend: _Tommy_


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Wagner's _Rienzi_, _Holländer_, _Tannhäuser_ and _Die Meistersinger_.

I love many of Beethoven's as well: Egmont, The Ruins of Athens etc..


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Egmont (but it's not at least 15 words)


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

1. Glinka: Russlan and Lyudmilla
2. Nicolai: Merry Wives of Windsor
3. Buck: Festival Overture
4. Mussorgsky: Prelude to Khovantschina
5. Humperdinck: Hansel & Gretel
6. Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night
7. Berlioz: Roman Carnival
8. Bernstein: Candide
9. Kabalevsky: Colas Bruegnon
10. Mendelssohn: Hebrides
11. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps

Least favorite of all time: Gerhswin: Cuban Overture
7.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Egmont
Bellini - Norma
Bernstein - West Side Story
Delius - Irmelin
Fibich - Sarka
Handel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Rossini - William Tell
Schillings - Mona Lisa
Schmidt - Notre Dame
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schumann - Genoveva
Verdi - La Traviata
Wagner - Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner - Lohengrin
Wagner - Miestersinger
Wagner - Tannhäuser
Weber - Der Freischütz
Weber - Oberon
Zemlinsky - Es War Einmal


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

My favorites, all in my CD collection, most in more than one version.

Samuel Barber - Overture to _The School for Scandal_, Op. 5
Hector Berlioz - Roman Carnival Overture, Op. 9
Hector Berlioz - The Corsair Overture, Op. 21
Ludwig van Beethoven - Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
Ludwig van Beethoven - Leonore Overture, Op. 72
Johannes Brahms - Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Johannes Brahms - Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80
Éduard Lalo - Overture to "Le roi d'Ys"
Felix Mendelssohn - Overture for Orchestra, Op. 26 "Hebrides"
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Overture to _Cosi fan tutte_, K. 588
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Overture to _Die Zauberflöte_, K. 620
Carl Nielson - Helios Overture, Op. 17
Nikolai Rimski-Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture, Op. 36
Gioachino Rossini - Wilhelm Tell - Overtüre
Gioachino Rossini - La Cenerentola - Overture
Franz Schubert - Overtures in the Italian Style, D. 590-591
Robert Schumann - Manfred (Overture for Orchestra), Op. 115
Bedrich Smetana - The Bartered Bride - Overture
Georg-Philipp Telemann - Overture in A Minor, TWV 55:a2
Ambroise Thomas - Overture to "Mignon"
Ralph Vaughan Williams - Overture to "The Wasps"
Giuseppe Verdi - _La Forza deL Destino_ - Overture
Richard Wagner - Rienzi Overture
Richard Wagner - Tannhäuser Overture
Richard Wagner - Overture to _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beatrice et Benedick
Leonore No. 3
Die Zauberflote
Nozze de Figaro
Midsummer Night's Dream
Hansel und Gretel
Vec Makropulos


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

There are a handful of overtures I cherish, among them the Bernstein _Candide_ and Samuel Barber's _School For Scandal_. Add to that list Peter Boyer's _Celebration Overture_ from 1997 and you have three of my all time favorite "modern" overtures. You'll see a similarity to them, too, in that they each feature an angular, dynamic opening theme and segue into hauntingly beautiful lyric themes. Beautiful examples of the sonata form and the "overture" format.

As well, I love many of the opera overtures of Mozart and Rossini, and others, and the various Beethoven manifestations of the _Lenore_. And the two Brahms Overtures (_Tragic_, and _Academic Festival_) remain long time favorites. As does the Mendelssohn _Fingal's Cave_, maybe third or fourth on my "favorite" overtures list.

But the overture that ranks as my most favorite, the one I could not absolutely live without, is Beethoven's _Egmont_. To my ears, the _Egmont_ is quintessential Beethoven: the composer's magic touch all together in one miniature blast of music that captures the essence of the composer and could not be identified as written by any one other. Perfect Beethoven, from the fellow who was seldom less than perfect.

The _Egmont Overture_ claims the number one position on the list of my favorite overtures.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario - A Midsummer Night's Dream, Op. 108
Dobrzyński, Ignacy Feliks - Overture to 'Monbar, or The Flibusters'
Howells, Herbert - The B's, suite for orchestra, Op. 13: I. Overture. Bublum
Melartin, Erkki - Sleeping Beauty Suite, Op. 22: I. Overture
Paderewski, Ignacy Jan - Manru, opera, Op. 20: Ouverture
Sibelius, Jean - Intrada, Op.111a
Sibelius, Jean - Overture in A minor, JS 144 
Sibelius, Jean - Overture in E major, JS 145
Stenhammar, Wilhelm - Serenade, Op. 31: 1. Ouverture. Allegrissimo
Żeleński, Władysław - In the Tatra Mountains, concert overture, Op. 27


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Whenever I hear the word overture, the first time I heard Midsummer Night's Dream comes to mind. I've loved that piece since the first time I heard it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bellini; Norma
Verdi: La Forza del Destino 
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte.
Mozart: Le Nozze die Figaro
Rossini: The Barber of Servile
Donizetti : Maria Stuarda 
Bellini : I Puritani - Sinfonia
Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi 
Rossini: Armida


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Beethoven *Namensfeier* (Name day) and *Lenore No. 3*

Rossini *William Tell*, *La gazza ladra* and *Semiramide*

Suppe *Poet and Peasan*t and *Light Cavalry*

Sullivan *Pirates of Penzance* and *Yeomen of the Guard*

Weber *Freishcutz*, *Oberon* and *Euryanthe*

Glinka* Ruslan and Ludmilla*

Rimsky Korsakov *Russian Easter Overture*

Offenbach *La Vie parisienne*, *Orpheus In the Underworld*, *Overture for Large Orchestra *and *La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein*

Wagner* Meistersinger* and *Flying Dutchman*

Berlioz *Corsair* and *Roman Carnival*

Dvorak *Carnival*, *Otello* and *In Nature's Realm* (concert overture may also be considered a symphonic poem)

Mozart *La clemenza di Tito* and *Der Schauspieldirektor*

Elgar* Froissart,* *Cockaigne* and* In the South* (concerto overture may be considered a tone poem)

Mendelssohn *Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage* (ironically named)

Rameau *Pygmalion*

Gluck *Don Juan *(sinfonia)

Verdi *La forza del destino*

Handel *Alceste*, *Il pastor fido No. 1*

Bernstein *Candide*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Wagner: Tannhauser
Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream
Mendelssohn: Hebrides
Elgar: Cockaigne
Beethoven: Leonore No. 3
J. Strauss, Jr.: Die Fledermaus
Smetana: Bartered Bride
Rezniczek: Donna Diana
Berlioz: Rob Roy
Dvorak: Carnival
Brahms: Academic Festival


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Richard Strauss: Die Fledermaus


Johann II.....................


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> Johann II.....................


Common mistake, I guess. I once had a CD named «The Strauss Family», featuring all the known waltzes by all the Strausses. The opening track was Also Sprach Zarathustra!:lol:


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Meistersingers
Beethoven: Egmont
Strauss J: Die Fledermaus
Rimsky K: Russian Easter.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Beethoven: Wellington's Victory (that's right)
Beethoven: Overture to Incidental music "Egmont"
Mendelssohn: Hebrides
Mendelssohn: Overture to Incidental music "A Midsummer Night's Dream"
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
Tchaikovsky: The Voyevoda (symphonic ballad)
Tchaikovsky: Overture to opera "The Enchantress"
Glazunov: Overture solennelle
Glazunov: Carnival
Dargomyzhsky: overture to opera "Rusalka"
Glinka: Overture to opera "The Life of the Tsar"
Kabalevsky: Overture Pathetique
Rossini: Overture to opera "La Gazza Ladra"
Dvorak: Othello
Fibich: Overture to opera "Sarka"
Janacek: Jealousy
Janacek: Overture to opera "Věc Makropulos"
Massenet: Overture to opera "El Cid"
Brahms: Tragic
Nielsen: Rhapsodic Overture - An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands
Atterberg: Overture in A
Gade: Echoes of Ossian
Berwald: Overture to opera "Estrella de Soria"
Berlioz: Overture to opera "Benvenuto Cellini"
Bax: Overture to a Picaresque Comedy
Bax: Overture to the ballet "The Truth About the Russian Dancers"
Arnold: A Grand Grand Festival Overture
Walton: Granada Prelude (sort of an overture)
Walton: Capriccio burlesco
Elgar: In the South
Skulte: overture to ballet "Sakta, Brooch of Freedom"
Goldmark: Penthesilea
Barber: A School for Scandal
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley (overture/tone poem)


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Bach: Orchestral Suite No.1 / Ouverture
Beethoven: Egmont
Mendelssohn: Hebrides
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
Rossini: Thieving Magpie
Wagner: Rienzi
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Weber: Der Freischütz


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Johann II.....................


How could I have done that? Thanks for correcting me Art:tiphat:


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

A fun fact: Tchaikovsky's favorite overture was not one of his own (he famously was not a fan of the 1812 Overture) but one of Robert Schumann's-the overture to Manfred. Tchaikovsky would later write a Manfred symphony of his own at the request of Balakirev but he hesitated in doing so because he feared he couldn't-or _wouldn't_-write one equal or superior to Schumann's take on the work.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

chu42 said:


> A fun fact: Tchaikovsky's favorite overture was not one of his own (he famously was not a fan of the 1812 Overture) but one of Robert Schumann's-the overture to Manfred. Tchaikovsky would later write a Manfred symphony of his own at the request of Balakirev but he hesitated in doing so because he feared he couldn't-or _wouldn't_-write one equal or superior to Schumann's take on the work.


In 1878 Tchaikovsky decided to compose a Children's Album of simple piano pieces for children inspired by the example of Schumann's Kinderszenen (Op. 15). Such was his admiration for the great Romantic composer that in 1882 he hesitated to take up Balakirev's suggestion of writing a Manfred symphony partly because Schumann's Manfred overture was so strongly embedded in his mind. In the last year of his life, when he received an invitation to conduct some concerts in Saint Petersburg, Tchaikovsky wanted to dedicate a whole concert to Schumann's Das Paradies und die Peri, which in his diary he once described as "a divine work".

In his obituary of Tchaikovsky the music critic Josef Sittard, who had spent a lot of time with the composer during his various visits to Hamburg from 1888 to 1893, recounted the following anecdote which testifies to the great esteem in which Tchaikovsky held Schumann:

I have rarely met an artist of such kindness of heart, personal selflessness, and genuine, unfeigned modesty [as Tchaikovsky]. How attractively he could chat about art and artists, and even if the conversation sometimes turned on artists and artistic tendencies which he found unsympathetic, his judgements were never harsh or unjust. Only once did I see him become angry. A young conductor who had attained quick renown and who swore only by the trinity of Berlioz, Liszt, and Wagner, had permitted himself to make an unjustifiable observation about Schumann's artistic oeuvre. Tchaikovsky got up agitatedly and told the young hothead: 'As a Russian I am ashamed to see a German musician daring to insult the memory of one of Germany's greatest composers'. Thereupon he left the room.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Egmont
Marriage of Figaro
Cosi Fan Tutte
Magic Flute
Midsummer Night's Dream
Barber of Seville
Candide
Russlan and Ludmilla
Abduction From the Seraglio
Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

chu42 said:


> *A fun fact: Tchaikovsky's favorite overture was not one of his own (he famously was not a fan of the 1812 Overture) *but one of Robert Schumann's-the overture to Manfred. Tchaikovsky would later write a Manfred symphony of his own at the request of Balakirev but he hesitated in doing so because he feared he couldn't-or _wouldn't_-write one equal or superior to Schumann's take on the work.


Tchaikovsky was very hard on himself as a composer. It's too bad that he didn't like _1812_, as popular as it now; standard here in America on our Independence Day/July 4 fireworks celebrations. From what I read, even Beethoven, as profound a composer as he was, was not so uptight as to not ebing able to say that he enjoyed his own _Wellington's Victory_ as superficial as it may be.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Coach G said:


> Tchaikovsky was very hard on himself as a composer. It's too bad that he didn't like _1812_, as popular as it now; standard here in America on our Independence Day/July 4 fireworks celebrations. From what I read, even Beethoven, as profound a composer as he was, was not so uptight as to not ebing able to say that he enjoyed his own _Wellington's Victory_ as superficial as it may be.


Tchaikovsky's reaction should be seen in a context:
1. 1812 was a nagging commission that he could not decline 
2. it had to aim at glorifying the tyrannical regime he disliked, predictably exploding into a state anthem or something like that at some point
3. It had to be so loud with those things as to impress the crowned heads and other brass, _and _reach the crowd listening from a big distance (because of the way it was supposed to be performed)
4. From a retrospective point of view, it quotes external tunes that were not in themselves his hard-won creations, but merely adaptations, and...
5. is actually quite hard to interpret beautifully (Bernstein and Mehta came perhaps the closest, but even those interpretations were not perfect), and is easy for it to come out a bit cacophonic - something which for the delicate and precise Tchaikovsky must have been a big deal

Ironically, the way Americans use the Overture 1812 (crowded patriotic day open air concerts) is exactly how it was intended to be used


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Ravn said:


> Common mistake, I guess. I once had a CD named «The Strauss Family», featuring all the known waltzes by all the Strausses. The opening track was Also Sprach Zarathustra!:lol:


As a matter of courtesy, or respect, or sense of humor; Strauss Family waltz anthologies sometimes include a suite of the waltzes from Richard Strauss' _Der Rosenkavelier_ even though Richard Strauss was not related to the Strauss Family of Vienna-waltz fame.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Egmont
Marriage of Figaro
Cosi Fan Tutte
Magic Flute
Don Giovanni
Barber of Seville
William Tell Overture
plus 3 others (any 3) by Rossini


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Tannhauser & Oberon


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Beethoven- Coriolan Overture, Egmont Overture 
Wagner-Rienzi Overture Der Fliegende Hollander overture,Tannhäuser Overture,Eine Faust Overture(i would have added his preludes but you asked for overtures only  )


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Johann Strauss II : Die Fledermaus 
Tchaikovsky : 1812 Overture
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------

